# stranded in the snow



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi i have a MURRAY snowblower with a Tecumseh 2 cycle 139 cc motor on it. 
The engine will not start, i have changed the spark plug and filled the tank with fresh fuel. it is getting spark and fuel, but yet it still will not start so i was wondering if anyone knew of anything i can do


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

mattpeters said:


> Hi i have a MURRAY snowblower with a Tecumseh 2 cycle 139 cc motor on it.
> The engine will not start, i have changed the spark plug and filled the tank with fresh fuel. it is getting spark and fuel, but yet it still will not start so i was wondering if anyone knew of anything i can do


Try putting a little fuel in the sparkplug hole or spray a little starter fluid in the carb to see if it will run just a little. If so the carb probably is dirty, post the engine numbers usually found on the engine shroud by the spark plug and someone will get you going. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

Tecumseh motor model number TH139SA
Engine Family 4TPXS.1395EF
displacement 139cc

snowblower is model number 621453X31NC.

i am also thinking that the throttle plate is not working properly. if im correct it should be closed when it is not running and right now it is fully opened


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mattpeters said:


> Tecumseh motor model number TH139SA
> Engine Family 4TPXS.1395EF
> displacement 139cc
> 
> ...



Most of these engines have some sort of speed control governor. When the engine is shut off, the governor will open the throttle completely. When the engine is starts and is running, the governor will pull the throttle back to a set speed.


----------



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

ok that is what i thought now do you know what would cause it not to start


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

mattpeters said:


> ok that is what i thought now do you know what would cause it not to start


Well in order for an engine to run, you need to have sufficient compression, ignition spark, and fuel. In addition a 2-cycle engine needs a good seal to the crankcase.

Try geo's suggestion and prime the engine with some fresh fuel and see if it will start and run off of the prime. If it will run off a prime, then you most likely have good enough compression, and spark. This will likely mean the carburetor needs some service.


----------



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

ok thanks i will try that tomorrow, hopefully that will work. i just dont know what else it would be


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

On some 2 stroke engines on a snow blower that I have worked on, I always had problems with water in the carb and in the fuel line right to the carb, I found that if I cant keep it warm after running it, the moisture from the snow and heat from the engine creates moisture in the line and carb. When you think your pulling fuel into the carb and it should start and fails, it is because it will be water instead. (Smells like fuel, looks like fuel but in reality it is water)
So if it starts on a prime like geogrubb said but still wont start, this will more then likely be the reason. Just another idea you may look into.


----------



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

i had it given to me and apparently it has sat since 2008 i have change the fuel and blue the lines out incase that was the problem


----------



## mattpeters (Jan 31, 2010)

ok so im still having troubles with the motor. i have tried priming the motor by putting a little bit of fuel into the cylinder but it still wont start. It seems to be flooding the engine and the carb as fuel is spitting out the end of it. one pull on the cord and it seems to flood it. I have adjusted the float and cleaned the carb. it has compression which i have check by plaacing my finger over the sparkplug hole while pulling the cord. any ideas what i can do next?


----------



## kobaz (Feb 24, 2010)

Fuel spilling out of the carb is a sign of no ignition of the fuel in the cylinder. Sounds exactly like the problem I had with my snowblower... the engine sucked in a screw from the throttle plate, destroyed the piston, and then there was not enough compression for ignition.


----------

